# My Homemade Color Charts Help Me With My Adult Coloring Books



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 31, 2021)

I haven't colored in a long time but now that I've caught up with some things I'd procrastinated about, I feel "lighter" thus more free to be creative. Last year I bought new coloring supplies (gel pens and dual tip markers). Added to the soft pastel pencils my husband had bought me decades ago and other colored pencils, I have many colors to choose from. I found that having my charts to refer to helps me when I'm trying to decide which colors to use in each drawing. Do you have a system for choosing colors in your artwork?


----------



## katlupe (Aug 31, 2021)

I do not have a system. I just decide what colors I will be using on a picture when I take it out of the book. I really do not keep track of their numbers or names. I keep them all separated and choose as I go. 

I am very impressed with your chart though! I have certain colors I use up fast and then refill them with the ones I do not like so much but I make myself not order new ones until I have used most of my refills. Though that does not always work out for me. I have a box of refills right now that need to be used or given to my friend down the hall.


----------



## Lara (Sep 1, 2021)

I love the brightness of the 3rd row of glitter pens! I've never used bright colors but they look like FUN!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 1, 2021)

@OneEyedDiva I love the chart you made and can see how helpful it would be.  Recently I started painting rocks and stones and bought a set of dotting tools. 
I noticed none of them were marked with the size of the dot so I made a chart similar to yours. 
I haven't tried the tools out yet because I still have so much fall yard work to do but I'm looking forward to winter which is when I pursue my indoor hobbies.


----------



## Lee (Sep 1, 2021)

I pick up the paint colour chips from the hardware stores. Nice to have on hand for decorating or sewing decisions on matching or coordinating colours.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 1, 2021)

Lara said:


> I love the brightness of the 3rd row of glitter pens! I've never used bright colors but they look like FUN!


I love bright colors too Lara. I had a problem finding a purple that's bright enough but I do like the glitter purple. Try using some bright colors, I'm sure you'll find your work esthetically pleasing when you do.
@Ruth n Jersey Good idea. I had seen the dotting tools once when I was looking for supplies online. I wondered what they were for. Mystery solved. 
@Thank you @katlupe. I meant to mention that I'll put some of the possible color(s) on a piece of scrap paper and hold them against the color(s) on the chart to see if I like the combination. I had an entire set of gel pens before the ones shown on the chart that due to the lapse in time using them...all dried up. None of my supplies have the refill system. When they are done, I buy more.

Ladies feel free to post some of your work in this thread.


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2021)

@OneEyedDiva That is such a great idea. I would love to see one of your colour in.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 1, 2021)

Tish said:


> @OneEyedDiva That is such a great idea. I would love to see one of your colour in.


Thank you Tish. Here ya go. In the second picture, I used glitter pens in a few spots but it's hard to tell in the photo.


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2021)

@OneEyedDiva Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 2, 2021)

Tish said:


> @OneEyedDiva Absolutely beautiful!


Thank you again Tish


----------



## Lara (Sep 2, 2021)

Whoa, those are gorgeous! 
I love all the colors you've chosen....so lovely. 
And I like how organized you are with your color charts.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 2, 2021)

I've designed a few adult coloring books but can't find a U.S. publisher to submit them.

Yes, You are EXTREMELY organized with your color charts!  I'm impressed!


----------

